# MeMyselfAndPi F-II Review



## ianography (Aug 13, 2013)

omg

wot a gr8 revew


----------



## uniacto (Aug 13, 2013)

This is a great review, well thought out and planned out nicely. 

I agree with what he says, especially about the cubesmith tiled stickers. I've tried them and they raised my average from 45 seconds to a minute and a half! I look forward for more quality content and videos from MM&P in the future.



Spoiler



I almost thought it was actually mmp in the first couple of seconds and then i noticed the hands


----------



## ianography (Aug 13, 2013)

uniacto said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I almost thought it was actually mmp in the first couple of seconds and then i noticed the hands



wot r u takin about ofc this is pi


----------



## uniacto (Aug 13, 2013)

ianography said:


> wot r u takin about ofc this is pi



Upon further investigation of the video, I've come to the conclusion that this is in fact, MeMyselfandPi. Thank you for pointing out what should have been obvious in the first place.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 13, 2013)

I didn't know he got so fast :0


----------



## solvelecewbe (Aug 13, 2013)

This is so true! I pin modded my V-cube 3 and put Cubesmith half brights on it. My time went from 1:00 to 2:00 because the stickers and pins make it so fast. When ever I trie to turn U, I accidentally turn U3!


----------



## kcl (Aug 13, 2013)

Soo funny. He seems nice as a person, but this still made my day. Thank you Colin..


----------



## tx789 (Aug 13, 2013)

this is great


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 13, 2013)

<3 everything about this video.


----------



## rock1313 (Aug 13, 2013)

lol, time of solve was: 1:26.53


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 13, 2013)

WatchedB4MMAPgetseveryonetoflagandblockthevideo.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 13, 2013)

I liked the part where you were making fun of him.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 13, 2013)

Makes me want an F-II. Lol.


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 14, 2013)

I actually thought this was MM&P making fun of himself, having a sense of humor… :fp


----------



## Dylan Michael (Aug 15, 2013)

I think he forgot something!

"BACK IN THE DAY BEFORE THIS CUBE I WAS ACTUALLY THINKING OF, WHAT IF, A CUBE HAD A BUBBLY FEEL, AND IM GLAD TO SEE COMPANIES IMPLEMENTING THIS INTO THEIR CUBES NOWADAYS."

because obviously every company "implements" MMAP's ideas into their cubes!


----------



## kcl (Aug 15, 2013)

Dylan Michael said:


> I think he forgot something!
> 
> "BACK IN THE DAY BEFORE THIS CUBE I WAS ACTUALLY THINKING OF, WHAT IF, A CUBE HAD A BUBBLY FEEL, AND IM GLAD TO SEE COMPANIES IMPLEMENTING THIS INTO THEIR CUBES NOWADAYS."
> 
> because obviously every company "implements" MMAP's ideas into their cubes!



Hahahahahaha


----------



## Spaxxy (Aug 27, 2013)

lol my 7 year old sister solves faster than him.

Also love the comment about surrounding himself with 11 year old nubs at worlds. Exactly my impression of it too.


----------



## BaconCuber (Aug 27, 2013)

I almost died. (laughing of course)


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 27, 2013)

LOL peed my pants laughing. . . .


----------



## googlebleh (Aug 27, 2013)

Can't believe I missed this when it first came out. This is so well done


----------



## cube guy (Aug 27, 2013)

I remember when I was a nub, his videos actually somehow convinced me to get those stupid cubesmith textured tiles. and then i realized how bad they really were and how it made cubes look really ugly.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Aug 27, 2013)

This is by far, one of the FUNNIEST cubing related videos I have ever seen. Pure talent. I'm freaking DYING! LMFAO


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Aug 27, 2013)

cube guy said:


> I remember when I was a nub, his videos actually somehow convinced me to get those stupid cubesmith textured tiles. and then i realized how bad they really were and how it made cubes look really ugly.


But if you use your cubes a lot like he does, you might still consider them so that you won't have to re-sticker them 

I only bought tiles once, and that was because I wanted the textured ones to put on WASD on my laptop, since all keys feel exactly the same, which sucks in gaming, especially since they also are slippery.


----------



## CubeRoots (Aug 28, 2013)

brest plz


----------



## rj (Sep 2, 2013)

LOL! I was going to do this, but you beat me!


----------

